# Fake rock / caves



## Bigandy1987 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi dose anyone use the aqua maniac 3D caves I'm looking at getting some of the gray ones but can't find many reviews here is the website if you want to have a look thank for any advice. https://www.aqua-maniac.com/product-eng ... GBP15.html


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would skip the fake rocks and use real ones. Aside from cost and appearance, the fake rocks do not create as many nooks and crannies as real rocks when stacked.

Go to a landscape supplier.


----------

